
Computing Your Skill (2010) - jsnell
http://www.moserware.com/2010/03/computing-your-skill.html
======
botterworkshop
Amazing post! There are many opportunities for use of this algorithm to build
engaging mobile applications. If anyone is interested in collaborating, please
contact me at cam.lizenby(a)botter.ventures

